# Zenith Rda V2



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Anyone know where a Zenith RDA V2 can be gotten? Local or overseas.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Rip Tripper's review.


----------



## TylerD (31/3/14)

Over the sea Rob. Sure there will be a waiting list for it as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Over the sea Rob. Sure there will be a waiting list for it as well.



Thanks @TylerD that's what I thought... OK let's fire up Google and see if I can find a decent web site that looks efficient and legit!


----------



## Tom (31/3/14)

Get the Origen! Although Rip did not give it full marks....its my best vape. Everyone else raved about it too. Since i do horizontal coils its really fantastic. I made a short video, will upload it coming weekend.

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (31/3/14)

http://www.intaste.de/Selbstwickel-...s/Origen-V2-Selbstwickel-Troepfler::2413.html

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (31/3/14)

Top right corner switch to english 

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (31/3/14)

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Tom said:


> Get the Origen! Although Rip did not give it full marks....its my best vape. Everyone else raved about it too. Since i do horizontal coils its really fantastic. I made a short video, will upload it coming weekend.



Thanks Tom will check it out!


----------



## Andre (31/3/14)

Tom said:


> Get the Origen! Although Rip did not give it full marks....its my best vape. Everyone else raved about it too. Since i do horizontal coils its really fantastic. I made a short video, will upload it coming weekend.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


Have been looking at it, Tom. Because it has a bottom feeder kit, which could work on the Reo, but not much said about it on the ECF Reo site. Might go for the Vicious Ant Cyclone - still researching.


----------



## Tom (31/3/14)

Matthee, i am on the germanvapors forum, there are people with Reo and have bought the origen for it. I will check it out on the weekend. Atm its difficult just with a tablet....need my PC for good research, and typing 

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (31/3/14)

Tom said:


> Matthee, i am on the germanvapors forum, there are people with Reo and have bought the origen for it. I will check it out on the weekend. Atm its difficult just with a tablet....need my PC for good research, and typing
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


Danke schon, that will be awesome. Also get them to get you to get a Reo, will bring a balanced look to your vapecase!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (31/3/14)

Time will tell  first i am hunting good juices

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

